# suggestions?



## rideutah (Oct 21, 2014)

So I just started upland game hunting. I went on one pheasant hunt when I was 14, and haven't been back since until now. I have a friend that took me chuckar hunting last year. We went again this year , and went after pheasant last week with good success thanks to other friendly hunters with dogs. I'm planning on doing a lot more of this and seriously considering a dog as well. The people that helped us had 2 gsp's and they were great. Any suggestions on what to get our look for? I have no experience, and can't break the bank with this either. It would also need to be a great family dog as I have 4 girls. Please part your suggestions. Keep it kind and productive. No need for the inflammatory posts I've seen on other threads, or worthless pays just to say "if you can't afford it don't do it ". Not looking for a show winner dog here.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

You can't go wrong with a well breed dig of any breed I am partial to the wirehairs I have two with a great off switch hunting machines and settle right down and hang out with my two year old son gsps are nice dogs just not my style but any well breed dog will suit your fancy


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Many kinds will work, go with what you like and feel comfortable. If you dont know many maybe you could hit one of the pheasant farms and go with a guide to see what dogs they have possibly. I am partial to labs as that is what my dad always had except for a few GSP's that he had and hated for being way too high strung.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Many kinds will work, go with what you like and feel comfortable. If you dont know many maybe you could hit one of the pheasant farms and go with a guide to see what dogs they have possibly. I am partial to labs as that is what my dad always had except for a few GSP's that he had and hated for being way too high strung.


This is exactly what I would have said except for the fact that it only took one GSP for my dad to have his fill of them. Lots of people are successful with them, and it is a lot of fun to hunt with a pointing dog, but ours was very high-strung as well. Labs are generally a safe bet but they will require good training like anything else.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

There are lots of good breeds to choose from and a GSP is certainly among them.
if you want to see lots of different breeds of pointing dogs run on birds come out and watch a field trial it isn't on wild birds but will give you an idea of what each breed can do. And they all can do it. There will also be lots of friendly dog lovers that you can talk to to help you make a good decision for your family and needs.
we have one on the 6th and 7th in Newton utah. If y hat is convenient for you. Details here
I would also be happy to share my experiences I have English Setters. Give me a call
8016633877


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I was in a similar position, wanting to get back into hunting and never had a pointing dog and have small kids in the house.

My wife had the additional requirement of Low or No shed

She found out about Pudelpointers and this breeder in Boise (http://cedarwoodgundogs.com/index.asp)

Not the cheapest breed but I could not be happier.

She is 6 months old now and ready for her first hunt a lot earlier than i expected with an amateur trainer like me.

Those dogs come with such incredible instincts built in, I figure that inbred training has saved me hundreds of hours of effort, i still can't believe it was as easy to teach her to point birds as to sit.

Also they are good family dogs and kinda goofy personalities.

Any pointing breed should work and every hunter has one better suited to them so my advice is to be around the breeds you are considering as much as possible before settling.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Bret said:


> There are lots of good breeds to choose from and a GSP is certainly among them.
> if you want to see lots of different breeds of pointing dogs run on birds come out and watch a field trial it isn't on wild birds but will give you an idea of what each breed can do. And they all can do it. There will also be lots of friendly dog lovers that you can talk to to help you make a good decision for your family and needs.
> we have one on the 6th and 7th in Newton utah. If y hat is convenient for you. Details here
> I would also be happy to share my experiences I have English Setters. Give me a call
> 8016633877


 Where in Newton is this? I live in Trenton and I am a lab guy but would like to come watch. How visible is this to spectators?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bret said:


> There are lots of good breeds to choose from and a GSP is certainly among them.
> if you want to see lots of different breeds of pointing dogs run on birds come out and watch a field trial it isn't on wild birds but will give you an idea of what each breed can do. And they all can do it. There will also be lots of friendly dog lovers that you can talk to to help you make a good decision for your family and needs.
> we have one on the 6th and 7th in Newton utah. If y hat is convenient for you. Details here
> I would also be happy to share my experiences I have English Setters. Give me a call
> 8016633877


I heard that this Bret guy can't use a call or make his dog do anything...JK :mrgreen:, this is a state champ in a few areas, good advice here!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Ali-MAc said:


> I was in a similar position, wanting to get back into hunting and never had a pointing dog and have small kids in the house.
> 
> My wife had the additional requirement of Low or No shed
> 
> ...


I have two- couldn't be more pleased- but neither you or I taught them to point birds (0:


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve, it is on the hill north east of town. If you come up simply head east through town past the Newton Store just before you leave town you will see signage on the north side of the road that will say NSTRA... from there follow the signs. We are quite visible up there to spectators at this trial sight. The gallery is on top of a hill overlooking the fields. Binoculars aren't a bad thing to have though. The other end of the field is quite a long way off. Come on up. Be sure to introduce yourself, and I will introduce you to some folks and explain the game to you. We usually have lunch catered around 11:00-12:00 for $5 or $6. We have a fun group of folks many from in state and lots from out.

Everyone is welcome to come out and watch or participate.

Huge, the truth is some days I cant get Tic to do anything right. There are many folks that know more about dogs than I do. and other days I cant seem to run a duck call. Oh, how I long for consistency.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

If anyone was coming up to the trial. here is a map.

https://sites.google.com/site/utahnstra/upcoming-trials-and-events/frozen-toes-draw


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I might have to come check this NSTRA thing out. Nothing like watching good dogs work. As for the original post, from what you describe I would go with a versatile dog like the ones mentioned or a well bred lab. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, I am going to take a different route on this.

Getting a hunting dog is a wonderful thing and I wish everyone had the opportunity to hunt with a dog to understand how great it can be.

My suggestion is to learn what each breed's disposition and behaviors are. Are they docile, do they need lots of exercise, how are they with kids, etc? You may end up finding a dog that meets your needs better by looking for specific traits than to just say that you are looking at the "best" breed for upland hunting.

Second. Dont make my mistake. Spend lots of time with your dog. Lots and lots of time working with and training. I love my dog, and she is very sweet. But she isnt a very good upland dog. She just wants to stay by my side. She loves going after ducks, but all the training I worked on with her as a young dog for upland birds was wasted because I didnt reinforce the behaviors and keep practicing with her. 

So I guess the point of my old man rambling is this: 1) dont buy a dog that doesnt fit your life style. Dont buy one that you are hoping to change your life style, because you most likely wont stick with it. 2) Realize the time committment. Train, train, train. Otherwise you are doing the dog a disservice and you arent getting the hunting dog that you really want.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Bax is right on. 

My experience is with English Pointers. They are high strung, love to run and run and run. They are eager to please and will take to the point better than most other breeds (they are THE pointing breed after all). They are generally very friendly (especially with elhew lines). Although their high energy will get them in trouble with knocking over little kids while running around or inadvertently whipping them with their wagging tails. I wouldn't want them as an indoor dog but I wouldn't want any indoor dog. They tend to be business oriented and want to hunt more than anything else in the world. The thing that I love about pointers is that you train them by hunting them. There is little yard work compared to retrievers. With a pointer you just hunt the snot out of them and their instincts and breeding kick in and the next thing you know--you have a great hunting dog. You can work with them on retrieving, mine are decent retrievers. If this fits your bill then explore on--I just thought I would tell you about pointers. 

Some advice concerning E-collars for upland game. You figure a dog already has a go speed so what you need to control them is a come back and a stop. Get a collar that beeps and shocks (with levels of shock). Teach the dog to come back to you at the beep, dogs really take to this and its so much easier than yelling. My dogs can be at 500 yards, if I beep them they come back to me. Use the shock (at low setting) as the command to stop or 'Whoa'. This helps to reinforce to stay staunch on point and will stop the dog from creeping in on birds. There you have it--a dog remote control, the dog automatically wants to go, beep is come back and shock is to stop. It's the best system I have found by far. Good luck.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

My limited experience is with a GSP. Airborne and Bax are both spot on with their experience. 
If you get a hunting dog, realize its a high energy dog. It will want to play, exercise, and learn to hunt and work for you. It is a time commitment and you need to make that commitment well before you get the dog. Right now I'm in hunting mode so I'm not training him much if at all. Mostly if its a training session its going over basics so that he is better prepared for the next days hunt. But he and any hunting dog will need as much exposure as possible to get him the experience to make him a good hunter. 
If you're not certain what kind of dog you want, do as suggested above. Then be ready for two years of a dog that may drive you insane before he becomes an adult and settles down a bit. 
I'd look at GWP or a GSP if you really want a versatile dog, if just upland, English Pointer. If just a retriever, then a lab. 
I think I spent five to ten hours a week for the first year getting my dog trained up to where he is now. I'm reasonably happy with where he is at, any failure of his is really mine as he wants to please. But he is good on stalking lawn doves, hunting grouse all day and is getting better each week with pheasants. Next year will be his intro to ducks. In the upcoming off season I plan on closer to five hour a week training sessions mainly with more scent training and whoaing.


----------

